# shipping breastmilk across the border



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if I can ship frozen breastmilk from the US to Canada? My sister is in Canada, but I live in the US, and she is having a terrible time with her 3 week old (and doing all she can to rectify that). If it comes to having to supplement, I would like to offer pumped breastmilk for her. But I don't know what the rules are -- both Canada Customs rules, or rules specific to FedEx, etc. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

UPS and FedEx will ship stuff packed in dry ice. I think that UPS adds an extra handling fee. I don't know about FedEx.

I'd call Canadian Border services and see what they tell you. We have been intentionally vague on customs forms from time to time, most boxes don't get opened, but I'd be so completely crushed if my breast milk got seized, or delayed, or tampered with crossing the border.

My expectation is that you can send it to your sister. I know that people take fresh meat and fish between the US and Canada on commercial flights. If they'll let people over the border with a raw, butchered deer from their hunting trip I can't imagine they would stop human milk.

Where in Canada is your sister? Is she close to the border?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I would suggest posting your question on www.asklenore.com That is a Canadian website (the woman who runs it is an IBCLC) with good info about relactating etc - I think this question has come up there before.


----------

